# unexpected egg



## gugy (Mar 4, 2008)

My dad saw an egg at bottom of cage and it was broken   . I feel terrible but i don't know what to do if more are layed. My dad place a wooden log form them, but i want to do more. What can i do?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i believe they need some sort of nesting material like newspaper


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here are some links http://www.cockatielcottage.net/breeding.html and http://www.petco.com/product/6159/Cockatiel-Nest-Box.aspx#details They will need a proper nest box.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

A little more information would be helpful how many tiels do you have, are they male female?


----------



## gugy (Mar 4, 2008)

yes, they are male & female


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Good Luck!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok, so you have a male and female. A few questions:
Are you wanting to breed? If no, I'll go over what you need to do. If yes, how old are they and are you there most of the day to take care of them (hand feed if needed, watch for an eggbound hen..etc)? Will you be keeping the chicks, if not do you have good homes to place them in? Either way, she'll lay more-one every other day. Watch carefully for signs of her becoming eggbound and make sure they are getting lots of calcium. She also needs to get some sunlight (not filtered by a window) to make vitamin D. Without vitamin D she cannot process the calcium so all that good food is useless.


----------

